
A Better Way for Video Creators to Make a Living - Rollmodl
https://thatvideomag.com/jobs-opportunities-forum/6-freelance-videographers-and-crews-wanted
======
Rollmodl
Hello everyone. This is my first time posting here. Just a little about me. In
2007 I left the automotive industry with $10,000 in funding from family to
start a new career in digital media. I purchased video equipment, editing
software, and taught myself web development. I created my first video
publication because I was frustrated by the lack of representation in the
media and local stories going largely untold or undiscovered.

For years I created hundreds of videos documenting local culture but struggled
to earn a steady income. It's why I created That Video Mag. That Video Mag is
a video magazine for local news and entertainment. That Video Mag helps people
discover videos about local culture and helps video creators filmmakers earn a
living.

Video creators can make a whole lot more money by publishing their original
unscripted, documentary, and journalistic video pieces on That Video Mag than
by releasing them through free ad-supported models.

My mission is to get creators paid and create an economic impact by putting
local products and services in the hands of consumers.

The link describes how it works. Thanks!

